# Any tips for making dirt slip out of dump trailer?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm pulling out about 20ton of dirt from my back yard and the dump trailer at full tilt can't shift the dirt. Is there anything I can do to let the dirt slip out easier?


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Poly dump liner


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

mix baby oil , cheap dish soap, and some water and spray the trailer. Or you can use "MUDOFF" , or a spray on wax. 
we use it on the racecars , trailers and trucks. Makes dirt fall off alot easier so I imagine it would also make it slide better


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will try some different fluids as a poly liner ain't happening as its a friends trailer.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Agree on the dump liner.

But seeing as you must be in the middle of this, thereby creating the question, I would say you will have to load it lightly, put most of the weight to the back of the trailer, don't pack it down or walk on the load.

Those trailer can only do so much....

I don't know how it will work, but you might try to throw some sand on the trailer floor before you load, that might help the load start to move.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Putting the dry dirt or some sand on first would help and be easy. I've put a heavy duty tarp on the bottom of the trailer and tied the edge to the back of the trailer. Dump it and then pull away slowly to drag the tarp out of the pile.

I wouldn't do this with your favorite tarp.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Bolt on a vibrator to the dump. I plan on doing one for my dump


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> Bolt on a vibrator to the dump. I plan on doing one for my dump


Won't she be mad if you 'bolt' it on?

Tape maybe?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Won't she be mad if you 'bolt' it on? Tape maybe?


Must be one of them 3 phase model vibs. Tape won't do it.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Back up and hit the brakes. Gets it started moving.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Won't she be mad if you 'bolt' it on? Tape maybe?


Probably not interested either way


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Randy Bush said:


> Back up and hit the brakes. Gets it started moving.


This is the way.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

A shovel?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> A shovel?


Only if you get where you are dumping and the battery is dead. :laughing: And even then I would drive home and charge it up or do something else before using a shovel.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I think it's covered. Don't pack the load at all, back up and hit the brakes. If that's not good enough, tie a tarp to the back and use as a liner.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Park on a hill ...

- :laughing:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

My trailer wasn't a dump trailer but what I used to do was to put a 4x4 pallet on the bottom of the trailer bed and then tie a rope to it extending out to the rear of the trailer. When I got to the dump area, I would tie the rope to a tree or another vehicle and then drive forward to pull most of the dirt off.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tedanderson said:


> My trailer wasn't a dump trailer but what I used to do was to put a 4x4 pallet on the bottom of the trailer bed and then tie a rope to it extending out to the rear of the trailer. When I got to the dump area, I would tie the rope to a tree or another vehicle and then drive forward to pull most of the dirt off.


I did almost the same thing before I had a dump trailer. Id lay 2 chains down from front to back, fill the trailer with shingles. When I got to the dump if have the guy on the dozer come give me a tug


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

Run your back wheels over a 6x8 or so.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> When I got to the dump if have the guy on the dozer come give me a tug


:blink:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's the issue. Had to get up on top of it today and shovel it all down. Battery went flat too.


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Take a large rubber mallet and knock the crap out of the underneath side of the trailer. Its worked for me before. Start at the top. Just needs a little to get things moving.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the backing up and hitting the brakes/brake controller slider has helped. Hopefully the trailer brakes are adjusted properly so they'll stop it, and only move in straight lines on flat ground to keep from flipping.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

When putting it up, don't just go up, keep hitting up then let go, keep doing it to shake the dirt out.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Sucks it won't go steeper, that's a problem.

Polished Mirror finished might help :laughing:

Had a guy drop off a yard of sand earlier this year with a flat trailer. I laughed my arse off, he's really gonna shovel that for $50 delivery????

What he had was a polypropylene mat attached to a drum and crank on the back. Sonnna of B####, slickest thinmg I've seen in a while. Bunch of cranking... beats shoveling. A similar solution might get the dirt moving you you, with out burying a tarp in the pile.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Can of pam


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

That trailer should go higher,IMO, I move dirt and clay that is super sticky most of the time, I just grab the trailer while its up and shake it, **** slides right out, I have 2 dump trailers older one's floor is warped like waves and still dumps nice.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

That trailer doesn't have enough dump angle


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought it didn't have enough angle too. That's its max though. what a weekend though. Destroyed back yard with bobcat as it didn't stop raining all weekend, trailer got stuck in dirt with truck, bobcat wouldn't start, hit massive rocks on every post hole, bobcat wouldn't go up slope in back yard because of the mud, sprayed hydronic fluid over patio covers and cushions, spent who of Sunday cleaning bobcat and drive way. What a weekend.


----------

